# For tired mummies



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

Have been taking spa tone every day and it's done wonders for my energy levels and constant tiredness. Worth a go if you are Struggling!  x


----------



## Daisy151 (Jan 7, 2016)

Hiya pyjamas I started taking this after reading your post. Been around 3 wks now. What a difference, feel lots better. 8months into placement and I was feeling a bit worn out so thank-u for that recommendation


----------



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

Glad it has helped x


----------

